# Vorschau auf PCGH 07/2011: 1 Stunde Hardwarevideos, Mini-PC selbst bauen, Grafikkarten-Tuning plus Titan Quest



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. Mai 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Vorschau auf PCGH 07/2011: 1 Stunde Hardwarevideos, Mini-PC selbst bauen, Grafikkarten-Tuning plus Titan Quest gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Vorschau auf PCGH 07/2011: 1 Stunde Hardwarevideos, Mini-PC selbst bauen, Grafikkarten-Tuning plus Titan Quest


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. Mai 2011)

Bitte den zentralen Feedback-Thread zur PCGH 07 nutzen.

/CLOSED


----------

